# OS 9.2.2 on PowerMacG4...



## Steve Kimpton (Jan 6, 2006)

Can anybody advise how to load/restore OS 9.2.2 on:-

PowerMac G4 MDD FW800 1Ghz Single-Processor running clean-boot Tiger?

Steve


----------



## jerryeng (Jan 6, 2006)

If you had OS 9.2.2 on your original disk that came with your computer, I suspect you could find it and copy it to your hard disk where your System file is. But name the folder "System Folder" if you just copy the contents to it. I believe that would work fine. You might not be able to use it as your boot disk however.


----------



## Steve Kimpton (Jan 6, 2006)

Thanks for your reply Jerry

...unfortunately, I don't have any of the original software. Can I install/restore from a OS 9 CD/DVD?

Steve


----------



## bobw (Jan 6, 2006)

I don't think you'll be able to install anything less than 9.2.1 on this machine.


----------



## albloom (Jan 7, 2006)

Steve, you can't load OS9 onto the MDD FW800. It
is one version after the last PowerMac to dual-boot.
So an OS9 installer of any flavor is pretty much a
waste of time. You need a Classic installer, and
they only come on the System Restore CDs for your
Mac.

You might look to the used market or eBay to try
to find a set.


----------



## albloom (Jan 7, 2006)

Another thought: If you can find some nice person with
a set of software restore discs for your model, he or she
can copy the OS9 "Classic" file and send it to you on a CD.

Requires TinkerTool (the freebie).

Tell TinkerTool (Finder tab) to show hidden/system files.
Insert Restore Disk 1.
Look in the Images folde for the OS9General dmg.
Double clicking that puppy will give one (or more,
... I forget) folders that you drag to your HD.
Then tell OS9's Classic prefpane about it.

I'd send you one, but the version for my MDD
G4 867DP has a slightly older ROM file that
won't work on your box.


----------



## Steve Kimpton (Jan 7, 2006)

Thanks for the advice. I have already (!?) purchased an Original Apple/Mac OS 9.2.1 Full Retail Cd Box from ebay. I'll try this and report back. If any kind person using the same configuration of PowerMac G4 FW800 MDD 1Ghz single-processor, could let me have a copy of their restore discs - I would be very grateful indeed. All my OS Software is licenced.

Steve Kimpton


----------



## Steve Kimpton (Jan 10, 2006)

I have at last managed to find another Mac (the same as mine!) that has original OSX 10.2.8 and OS 9.2.2!!

What would be the easiest way to create restore/installation media for just the OS 9.2.2 System?

Steve


----------



## albloom (Jan 11, 2006)

Look at the instructions in my second note, Steve.

Or am I not understanding the question?


----------



## Steve Kimpton (Jan 11, 2006)

Hi Al

...as I see it, all that I can do is clone the (other) PowerMac Hard Disk (I don't think that it is partitioned?) using Carbon Copy Cloner - onto my external Firewire Hard Disk (I've tried this on my Mac and it worked perfectly - I even booted up directly from the FireWire Disk). I am assuming that all I need to do with Carbon Copy is to tick the "correct permissions" box, and it will carryout the same Cloning procedure on the other PC without any possiblity of corrupting that computer!

I can then bootup my Mac (with a clean copy of Tiger) and bringup the Firewire External Hard Disk. I can then use Tinker Tools to show hidden files.

...do I then simply copy the whole of the OS 9.22 folder into my Hard Disk. Will I also need to "find" other files/folders/hidden files that pertain to OS 9.2.2 that exist in the OSX area, and copy those accross as well?

Thanks

Steve Kimpton


----------



## Steve Kimpton (Jan 20, 2006)

...have received OS 9.2.1 Full Retail Box - and yep, it won't install...

Steve


----------



## Steve Kimpton (Feb 11, 2006)

...well I have finally loaded OSX 10.2.8 and OS 9.2.2 onto my G4 - horray!!

I did this using the Disk Utility-Restore from an identical Mac to my own. How can I now create an iso of OS 9.2.2 on CD (or DVD); reload Tiger, and then restore OS 9.2.2 back onto my G4? Is it best to partition my Hard Disk exclusively for OS 9.2.2?

Steve


----------



## albloom (Feb 12, 2006)

Just install Tiger. It won't mess with the Classic folders.


----------

